# I cant update to Lightroom 7.2



## mars1954

Operating System: Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):7.1 CC

I see that Lightroom has released version 7.2 but whwn I open my desktop app it doesn't show an update has anyone else updated to 7.2 as of yet!

Thank you,
Alan


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Click on the three dots in the CC app and check for updates. Sometimes Adobe tries to stop possible overloading of the servers, and does not make an update available for everyone at the same time, so if you still don't see the update, try again a bit later.


----------

